# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja po klinikama >  Potpomognuta u poliklinici Skvorc-iskustva

## Palcicazg

Molim za savku pomoc i savjet, krenula sam kod do.Skvorc u Samoboru i molila bi vasa iskustva, da li je netko tamo uspio, da li bar znate da je netko tamo uspio.

Borba je pocela i nadam se da cu
cemo ubrzo imati prekrasnog bebaca

Inace mi MM ima oligoasthenoteratozoospermiu, i slabu pokretljivost samnom je koliko toliko sve ok.

----------


## taca70

Palcicazg, odi na Potpomognuta u privatnim klinikama pa tamo pitaj i napisi svoje dosadasnje iskustvo s njima. Ovdje je jako malo info o Skvorcu. Kniewaldi su jos tamo?

----------


## Palcicazg

jesu, jos uvijek su tamo  :Smile:

----------


## nina1

> Palcicazg, odi na Potpomognuta u privatnim klinikama pa tamo pitaj i napisi svoje dosadasnje iskustvo s njima. Ovdje je jako malo info o Skvorcu. Kniewaldi su jos tamo?


potpomognuta u privatnim klinikama je zaključana

----------


## Palcicazg

zato sa i otvorila temu ovdje i kad sam pokusala
PostPostano: pon lis 29, 2007 6:48 pm    Naslov:  	Citirajte i odgovorite
na ovom linku nastavite dalje

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=50149
_________________

nastavak...
Tema/post koju/i ste tražili ne postoji.

ili neka otvore novu temu

----------


## tikica_69

Ja nemam dobrog iskustva tamo...svaka cast Kniewaldovima, ali Skvorcu vise hvala ne bih...

----------


## ivica_k

Naš prvi postupak je bio kod Škvorca u siječnju ove godine....znam kakav te ushit  drži kad kreneš, ali već nakon punkcije, ja sam znala da ništa od tog postupka i da to nije ekipa s kojom ćemo doći do cilja

ne znam nikoga da je uspio kod njih (većini, s kojima sam bila u kontaktu se jajne stanice nisu oplodile u labu :/ ), ali možda baš ti budeš prva Roda koja tamo ostvari trudnoću, što ti od srca želim!

----------


## Kadauna

> Naš prvi postupak je bio kod Škvorca u siječnju ove godine....znam kakav te ushit  drži kad kreneš, ali već nakon punkcije, ja sam znala da ništa od tog postupka i da to nije ekipa s kojom ćemo doći do cilja
> 
> ne znam nikoga da je uspio kod njih (većini, s kojima sam bila u kontaktu se jajne stanice nisu oplodile u labu :/ ), ali možda baš ti budeš prva Roda koja tamo ostvari trudnoću, što ti od srca želim!


meni su se oplodile, 2007.g. tako da ne dijelim prethodno iskustvo. No, ne znam ni za jednu objavljenu trudnocu s poliklinike Skvorc, sto ne znaci da ih nema samo zene mozda ne forumiraju  :/ 

Inace, Kniewaldi odlicni, jako susretljivi i dobri, za dr. Skvorca ne mogu reci ni rijeci. 

No, vidi, procitaj i usporedi i druge privatnike, ima ih u HR (pol. Vili, pol. IVF - obje u Zg) ali i SLO (Maribor i Ljubljana).

----------


## Kadauna

> ivica_k prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Naš prvi postupak je bio kod Škvorca u siječnju ove godine....znam kakav te ushit  drži kad kreneš, ali već nakon punkcije, ja sam znala da ništa od tog postupka i da to nije ekipa s kojom ćemo doći do cilja
> 
> ne znam nikoga da je uspio kod njih (većini, s kojima sam bila u kontaktu se jajne stanice nisu oplodile u labu :/ ), ali možda baš ti budeš prva Roda koja tamo ostvari trudnoću, što ti od srca želim!
> 
> 
> meni su se oplodile, 2007.g. tako da ne dijelim prethodno iskustvo. No, ne znam ni za jednu objavljenu trudnocu s poliklinike Skvorc, sto ne znaci da ih nema samo zene mozda ne forumiraju  :/ 
> ...


Za dr. SKvorca sam htjela reci da ga ustvari i ne znam jer 2007.g. on nije radio IVF u svojoj poliklinici nego je u pocetnoj fazi radio dr. Radoncic kod njih, tako da mi je on vodio postupak.

----------


## necija mama

Evo ja sam sad kod Škovrca.
Ne znam da ti baš mogu pomoć s obzirom da nisam IVF kandidat, već za AIH, a sa samim doktorom sam za sad zadovoljna. 
Što god pitam, objasni mi, na UZV-u mi sve pokaže pa i dvaput ako nešto nisam ulovila, također, za neke pretrage koje smo obavili u poliklinici naglasio je da ih možemo obaviti i u državnim ustanovama, no mi smo ipak odlučili sve kod njega napraviti. 
Za sada nemam nikakve zamjerke...
Da ne kažem da je MM kupio kad mu je rekao da mogu i ja s njim u "sobicu"  :Grin:

----------


## amyx

*necija mama* pa možeš i na VV s mužem u sobicu samo ako stanete oboje unutra   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Ja vidjela jedan par, muž je bjesno zvao ženu da uđe unutra jer mu očito nije išlo baš nasamo  :Grin:

----------


## mmaslacak

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## tikica_69

Moze se i u Vinogradskoj....ja vidjela svojim ocima par kako ulazi skupa u kabinicu   :Smile:

----------


## nina1

> Moze se i u Vinogradskoj....ja vidjela svojim ocima par kako ulazi skupa u kabinicu


to ne smije proćitati moj muž :shock: 
.... pa što ću ja s njim u kabinici....    :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## amyx

joj *nina1* šta ćeš s njim   :Grin:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  , pusti mašti na volju

----------


## mmaslacak

Neka oni fino na mobitel il na laptop skinu filmić i riješena stvar.(Naravno, slušalice su obavezne).Biće za čas gotovi.

----------


## tikica_69

Malo smo OT, budemo dobile po prsticima   :Grin:

----------


## nina1

> joj *nina1* šta ćeš s njim     , pusti mašti na volju


ma daj ... mene je sad   :Embarassed:

----------


## Šiškica

> *necija mama* pa možeš i na VV s mužem u sobicu samo ako stanete oboje unutra     
> 
> Ja vidjela jedan par, muž je bjesno zvao ženu da uđe unutra jer mu očito nije išlo baš nasamo


Ja sam bila na VV s mužem u sobici , čak i gore na 3 katu..   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  i nije imalo učinka nikakvog..   :Embarassed:

----------


## amyx

*Šiškica* da bi riječ rekla, svaka čast   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

OOo pa i ja sam bila s mužem u sobici...ali da bi jednom rukom držala vrata, a drugom prozorčić   :Laughing:  ...pomoglo je..bar malo  :Smile:

----------


## kofer

Što se tiče poliklinike Škvorc: ja bila kod njih, odradila 2 AIH i 1 ISCI - koji je rezultirao trudnoćom. To što je trudnoća završila sa missed ab mislim da nema veze ni sa doktorom, niti sa poliklinikom.
Izuzetno sam bila zadovoljna sa tretmanom koji sam imala, strašno ljubazno osoblje, uvijek na raspolaganju, jaku pažnju posvećuju informiranosti pacijenata što se rijetko susreće kod nas.
Jedini razlog zašto nisam nastavila kod njih je što do tada nisam iskoristila niti jedan postupak preko HZZO, pa sam odlučila pokušati u novootvorenoj Vinogradskoj.
Tek nekoliko mjeseci nakon mog postupka kod njih (Škvorca), čula sam glasine da se kod njih nikada ne dođe do transfera - ja sam (ili oni) ipak uspjela!

----------


## MIJA 32

tulum ha   :Grin:  

o poliklinici Škvorc nastavite ovdje

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=77294

ovo ključam

----------


## MIJA 32

tak je to kad radim sto stvari u isto vrijeme
sorry cure  :Embarassed:  
nastavite ovdje i držite se teme dok ne vidim što i kako dalje
hvala na razumijevanju  :Kiss:

----------


## kate32

Ja sam bila u poliklinici Škvorc prije godinu dana i imala sam uredno transfer dvije blastice, nije istina da se ne dođe do transfera. Ja sam štoviše jako dobro izreagirala na stimulaciju,imala sam najmanju stimulaciju, 20-ak gonala a dobila 9js, prema tome doktor je stvarno pogodio u sridu. Samo što se nije primila, ali to nije njegova krivica. Tim tamo je odlična, biolozi su jako stručni, možeš vidjeti svoje stanice prije usađivanja. Sve u svemu meni je tamo bilo odlično i doktor je super. Poslje sam išla u Petrovu, jer sam htjela iskoristiti besplatne postupke, ali to iskustvo nebi nikad ponovila. Zato nije istina da se kod Škvorca ne dođe do transfera, sigurno.

----------


## Ginger

*MIJA može li se ova tema preimenovati u POTPOMOGNUTA U PRIVATNIM KLINIKAMA RH?*
inozemne privatne su razvrstane po zemljama, a za RH nema teme, tj. zaključana je
bilo bi dobro da imamo mjesto za razmjenu iskustava i dalje (bez obzira na tužne stvari koje su se u nekima izdogađale)

----------


## Palcicazg

Meni su u poliklinici ostavili jako dobar dojam, osjecala sam se fantasticno i sto je najbitnije opusteno, za razliku od VV na kojem je prestrasna guzva i ko na traci si (nije da ih pljujem ali trude se, nisu krivi sto rade u takvim uvjetima) 

jedva cekam otici opet do doktora Š.

i nadam se da cu vam uskoro napisati USPJEH

----------


## Maxime

Neznam koja je bila kvaliteta JS i dali je bio IVF ili ICSI ali od 9 JS 2 blastociste se meni ne cini kao vrhunski rezultat?!

----------


## kate32

Maxime, imali smo još i dvije blastice za zamrznuti.

----------


## luna1

ja više neznam gdje su cure koje idu u vili, jel koja zna gdje se možemo dopisivati?

----------


## tonili

luna kaj nije gore topic potpomognuta u privatnim klinikama? :/ 
Ideš u vili?

----------


## Ginger

taj topic je zaključan, zato sam molila moderatoricu da ovaj preimenuje 

luna, evo možemo ovdje   :Smile:  
bar dok nam mija ne javi nešto drugo

----------


## tonili

Sorry  :Embarassed:  
Nisam uopće vidjela ključić.  :Embarassed:  
Eto, vidite moj potpis - znate čiji smo pacijenti. Ako imate kakva pitanja - tu sam!  :Kiss:

----------


## Ginger

čekaj da se malo zahukta kod mene, pa me evo s cijelom listom pitanja   :Grin: 
zapravo, mene zanima sve   :Grin:

----------


## tonili

Ginger ideš po drugu bebicu?
Pa to je krasno  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  
Kad sastaviš popis - javi!

----------


## Ginger

aha   :Yes:  
a s obzirom na dijagnozu (oat) tko zna koliko će nam trebati... 
zato odlučismo što prije - to bolje
pa nek je bar vrijeme (donekle) na našoj strani, kad sve ostalo nije...

----------


## tonili

Je, braća smo po dijagnozi 8) 
Ma bit će to brzo - taman jedan bracek za sekicu koja ga čeka!

----------


## bony

haj Vili ženske  :Grin:  ,evo ja baš završila postupak kod njih i čekam betu,oduševljena sam njihovim radom,a tek anestezijom,kao da sam otkrila Ameriku  :Laughing:

----------


## pinny

I ja sam bila u postupku u Viliju i cekam betu. 
Bony imas pravo za anesteziju  8)

----------


## luna1

pozdrav, meni je u petak druga punkcija u viliju, prva je završila teškom hiperstimulacijom hematom od 6 cm na mjehuru krvarenjem, na kraju sam završila u sv. Duhu na kateteru i naravno ništa se nije primilo. Skupila sam snage i krenula u drugi postupak prije 6 mjeseci, e sada ja prvi puta nisam imala anesteziologa jer nije mogao doći, pa vam neću ni pričati o bolovima, a sada će navodno biti iako su zvali pred menom i nije mogao ali su našli zamjenu, tako da me to jedino brine. Nemam pojma kak to ide s anestezijom ako može iskustva pišite mi da manje razmišljam sutra. Pohvale ekipi tamo pogotovo Radončiću.

----------


## bony

pa ovako..kad legneš na onaj stol,doc radi pripremu da budeš što krace uspavana.U to vrijeme anesteziolog isto radi pripremu,anestezija ide u ruku-venu,upozori te da ce ti se malo zavrtit i sljedeće je-anesteziolog te budi-posao obavljen.Ležiš na istom stolu još kratko i onda ideš u cekaonu poluomamljena.MM je umro od   :Laughing:  kako sam ja pricala,čak sam ga i popljuvala  :Laughing:  ,a na anesteziologa sam htjela vikat da što me budi,tako sam čvrsto spavala da sam mislila da me budi MM  :Grin:

----------


## tonili

Ma *Luna* nemaš brige - spavaš ko bebica, čini ti se da si spavala satima, a zapravo se radi o 10-tak minutica.
Mene je sam brinulo jesam li pričala bedastoće  :Embarassed:  !
Kad se probudiš malo si onak usporena, al meni se nije ni vrtilo ni niš. Ni poslije nisam imala neke posebne bolove ni krvarenja. Sve 5!
Sretno svima~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Ginger

cure, ajde ako vam nije teško napišite kako to sve skupa izgleda, malo detaljnije
npr. treba li nositi spavaćicu, čarape, što li, ili se to dobije tamo
kako izgleda prostor, leži li se nakon punkcije u krevetima ili se odmah ide van
kad dobiješ info o stanicama i spermiogramu
di se radi spermiogran i kak izgleda ta prostorija - ovo je bitno mm-u   :Grin:  
i što god se još sjetite... ja lupam ovako bez reda...
i da, jesu vas tražili drugo mišljenje, psihića i fiškala, ako ste stari pacijenti
ja imam svu dokumentaciju o prošlim ivf-ovim koji su rađeni u drugoj klinici kod drugih doktora...

auuu, a punkcija koju prespavaš, to je negdje milina   :Smile:

----------


## tonili

Ovak - spavaćica  i šlapice ti ne trebaju - tam imaju one gazene šoseke i jednokratne papuče ( ja uvijek uzmem čarapice i u njima paradiram gologuza - nisam navlačila taj njihov šosek jer mi je bezveze, imam dulju majicu, a i ko da mi ionak neće sve dobro ispregledat  :Wink:  ) - odležiš tamo na stolu dok se ne razbudiš, a onda te premjeste u drugu prostoriju na krevet, ak je potrebno. Odmah kad se probudiš biolog dolazi razgovarat s vama - reć kakve i koliko je stanica, kakav je spermiogram i tak - drugi dan se čuješ s docom i vidiš kak stanice tulumare.
Što se tiče muškog posla - komotan wc sa zaključavanjem, ali bez poticajne literature  :Razz:  
Spavajuća punkcija je fakat mrak - ja sam se sfrazila kad sam nedavno na netu vidla tu igletinu za punkciju! :shock:

----------


## tonili

A što se tiče sad novih parada oko papira - nek se jave cure koje su baš sad u postupku - mi smo svoje obavili po starom - kaj bu sad? :/

----------


## bony

Traže sve i psihica i pravnika itd....meni uvažio mišljenje iz postupka sa vv-a gde piše da se preporuča ICSI.Sad za pacjentice imaju i bijele kute prigodne  i šoseve pa biraš što ces na sebe.Što se tice davanja uzorka MM-a su prvo stavili u jednu sobu,ali mi smo dan prije u toj sobi bili na psihijatriskom savjetovanju pa MM nije to mogao obavit u toj sobi i morao je na wc.Nova poslovnica u ilici im je modernistička,ova u Deželičevoj onak po starinjski.Cijelo vrijeme pozitivna vibra  oko vas i ja sam stvarno oduševljena.
Svima punoo srece   :Kiss:   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tonili

Luna samo podsjećam da prije anestezije nema jela ni pila - mislim, neznam u koliko sati ti je punkcija, al ak je popodne sam ujutro malko pojest, poslije samo malo vodice.

----------


## Ginger

hvala cure, super ste!
znači, moram reć mm-u da si ponese literaturu   :Grin:  
a za dokumentaciju ja nisam najbolje slušala pa zato pitam
dao mi je samo popis pretraga koje moram obaviti pa onda slijedi detaljni dogovor
i ja sam shvatila da će mi priznati povijest bolesti od prije (na njemu su potpisana 2 mpo doktora)
al nisam baš shvatila za p&p savjetovanje - znači to ću ipak morati
pravnik mi nije problem, al kaj ću s psihićem ne znam 
ja se nadam slijedeći ciklus imati dokumentaciju pa na dogovor

----------


## Ginger

ja bila na novoj lokaciji, znači ivf se radi na staroj

----------


## luna1

hvala zlatne ste, veselim se anesteziji za promjenu, mislila sam ujutro pojest malo pizze od sira to je kalorično pa neću biti gladna, inače punkcija je u 18,30, kod mene je problem kaj je meni slabo kad ne jedem, zadnji puta sam prije postupka pojela pizzu i bombone doktor je poludio al mi nije bilo slabo jer nije bilo anestezije, ali ja sam pušač pa ne bi sigurno trebala pušiti prije da mi ne bi bilo slabo, jel to znate? Nije mi dok rekao, a glupa cigareta mi smanjuje stres, ali volima vas kaj ste me utješile s tom anestezijom.Mene od papira samo osobne i vječani list jer smo prvi postupak išli po starom zakonu. Drago mi je da se tu možemo dopisivati jer više nisam znala gdje idu cure iz vilija. Držim fige svim čekalicama, javim se

----------


## pinny

Uh mi prosli bez psihica i pravnika. Mozda jer smo stari pacijenti a mozda smo ih uhvatili jos nespremne jer smo bili sredinom 10 mj. pa su rekli da ne trebamo. Po novome trebali fotokopije osobnih i naravno vjencanog lista (isto fotokopija starog 5 godina) i potpisali izjavu o pristanku na ivf. 
Ovo je dobro da se psiholog moze obaviti kod njih.  :Smile:  
I anesteziolog odmah poslije budjenja pita da li boli i jel potrebno nesto protiv bolova tako da odmah to rijesi dok imas iglu od anestezije u ruci (ne znam da li znas ali anesteziolog se placa posebno)
Uzv se obavlja u Ilici a punkcija i transfer u Dezelicevoj.
Sretno u postupku   :Heart:

----------


## pinny

Luna i ja sam imala punkciju navecer u 7 i rekli su mi da smijem jesti do 11 sati a poslije samo tekucine do otprilike dva sata prije punkcije.
Sretno sutra   :Smile:

----------


## luna1

bilo mi je bed jel su me prošli postupak u četvrtak navečer nazvali i rekli da nema anesteziologa, pa sam danas mislila valjda se neće ponoviti, jer čitam da cure lakše to prolaze kad nije na živo, meni nije ni to bilo toliko strašno koliko je bilo kad sam završila par dana nakon toga u bolnici s kateterom i ono ispiranje grčevi cijelo vrijeme nitko ti ništa ne da protiv bolova to mi se je usjeklo, idem mirno leći sda hvala, čujemo se

----------


## bony

> ja bila na novoj lokaciji, znači ivf se radi na staroj


da,punkcija i ivf

što se tice savjetovanja ,mene prvo nije tražio ,ali nakon dva tjedna što sam već bila u postupku neke stvari su se okrenule pa sam u zadnji cas ipak morala obavit,tak da sam psihica obavila dan prije punkcije kod njih.Sad mi je cak doc rekao da ce se ta savjetovanja u slucaju novog postupka opet morat prolazit,tako je načuo i jako je   :Evil or Very Mad:   zbog tog.Pa to je stvarno KATASTROFA
I da ,ja sam nakon punkcije maznula ketonal,odma dok sam još sjedila kod njih.Doc je rekao da si ako me bude bolilo mogu popit nešto za bolove,a ja sam to obavila odma tako da mi je bilo stvarno super.Kao da nisam bila u postupku.I moram rec da sam se bojala da li ce mi se išta od tri st oplodit,moram se pohvalit-sve tri 8-stanične vračene :D .Kaže da se kod njih uvijek oplode i da tu nema brige,zato ~~~~~~~~~~~~~svima još jednom SRETNO i bez brige,u pravim ste rukama  :Kiss:

----------


## maca2

Bok curke!
Zanima me može li mi itko reći koliko točno košta ICSI postupak u Viliju, zanima me cijena stimuliranog i prirodnog. Koliko čujem anestezija se plaća posebno - koliko je još to kunića? Hvala unaprijed!  :Kiss:

----------


## bony

7 400 sami postupak,700 anestezija...valja smijem o cijeni :?

----------


## bony

koliko sam ja shvatila prirodni bas i ne pakticiraju,uvijek ide neka stimulacija a ovo je cijena blaže stimulacije

----------


## maca2

Hvala na odgovoru!
Što oni smatraju blažom stimulacijom - samo klomifeni ili daju i gonale/menopure? Znam da zbog novog zakona nema smisla ići na jaku stimulaciju kada su ograničeni na oplodnju 3 js   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## bony

izbjegavaju klomifen i ide se s gonalima jer su sigurniji,cilj je da se dobije 5-6 st od kojih izaberu najbolje.E sad koliko kome treba gonala to određuje doc po više faktora,od starosti,prošlih reakcija u postupku itd.Ako želiš drukčiju stimulaciju mislim da se s docom sve može dogovorit.

----------


## mmaslacak

> cilj je da se dobije 5-6 st od kojih izaberu najbolje.


Pa ne znaju oni koje su najbolje unaprijed..
Znaju jedino koje su zrele tj. "taman" za oplodnju.

----------


## bony

> bony prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> cilj je da se dobije 5-6 st od kojih izaberu najbolje.
> 
> 
> Pa ne znaju oni koje su najbolje unaprijed..
> Znaju jedino koje su zrele tj. "taman" za oplodnju.


pravi biolog vidi koja je lošija,mogu biti sve i dobre,onda se ide eci-peci,ali ima negdje na netu slike stanica (ne znam sad gdje točno),gdje se ljepo vide razlike odnosno kvaliteta  :Wink:

----------


## Jelena

> pravi biolog vidi koja je lošija,mogu biti sve i dobre,onda se ide eci-peci,ali ima negdje na netu slike stanica (ne znam sad gdje točno),gdje se ljepo vide razlike odnosno kvaliteta


nije baš tako, jer neke stanice lijepo izgledaju, a ipak imaju grešku. veliki problem s novim zakonom je upravo taj da biolog to ne može, da samo ministar milinović misli da može. čitali smo i čuli izjave dobrih i iskusnih biologa poput kniewalda koji kažu da se ne može samo optički odrediti dobra stanica. odnosno kao što mmaslačak kaže, moža vidjeti koja je zrela, koja nije i to je to.

moj primjer: 16 js, 13 zrelih, 10 se oplodilo, 6 se razvilo u lijepe blastociste
dakle dobar biolog iz Maribora je za 13 mislio da su dobre, a neke se nisu oplodile, a neke koje jesu su se prestale dijeliti.

----------


## bony

Ok ,kako vi kažete,meni je dr R.objasnjavo da osim nezrelih-prezrelih postoje nepravilni oblici, neka nisu vitalne ...itd.ako vec mora birat tri naravno da ce ove navedene eliminirat,ako ih uopce ima.

----------


## bony

samo da dodam,ne želim tu pametovat,ja samo prenosim ono što mi je uvaženi doc. objasnio.daljnje rasprave nepotrebne  :Kiss:

----------


## taca70

Upravo to jeste ono sto je Jelena napisala. Samo jos da se vide kromosomske greske i sve bi bilo puno lakse. Ali znam da nas dragi dr.R i Patrik cine sve za nase dobro i u ovakvim nemogucim uvjetima za rad.

----------


## pino

moze se donekle odabrat, ali slabo je to garancija za uspjeh. Tj. ono sto se moze eliminirat su morfoloski nepravilne j.s. ali ne i kromosomski nepravilne j.s.  Postotak morfoloski nepravilnih nije jako velik, ali postotak kromosomskih nepravilnih jest, nazalost.

----------


## ina33

> mmaslacak prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  bony prvotno napisa
> ...


Bony, na žalost, jelena i pino su u pravu. Kromosomski nepravilne ne mogu se vidjet golim okom tj. biolog ih ne može na mikroskopu skužit, a naravno da će nezrele ili lošeg oblika maknut i radit s ovima zrelima ok oblika, ali pravi je izazov te krom. nepravilne. Zato iVF i ne uspijeva 1:1 i zato je potrebna oplodnja više od 3js, a to je više potrebna što je žena starija tj. bliža kraju svoje repr. dobi jer je takvih stanica krom. nepravilnih sve više.Ti si, u svojoj 34-toj, vjeorjatno još on the safe side u smislu da imaš dosta krom. dobrih pa te to možda zasad toliko ne tangira. Možeš još to podrobnije pitat doka, vjerojatno će ti objasniti. Sretno   :Heart: !

----------


## ina33

I upravo je biolog Škvorc to javnosti prije nego što je zakon prošao pokušao objasniti - da on ne može izdvojiti ni po čemu, jer se to ne može tako lako vidjeti - te koje će dat trudnoću, nosio je čak i slikice u boji kako te js izgledaju. U MB-u sam imala 9 stanica, od kojih je samo jedan embrij dao trudnoću... Nije to 1 na 1, nije niti 3 na 1...

----------


## bony

> moze se donekle odabrat, ali slabo je to garancija za uspjeh. Tj. ono sto se moze eliminirat su morfoloski nepravilne j.s. ali ne i kromosomski nepravilne j.s.  .


upravo sam na to i mislila, jer jasno mi je da se krom. nepravilnosti ne mogu prepoznat,već samo one vizualne koje se eliminiraju. 
u prošlom postupku od 13 st,dvije su mi vratili,ostalo propalo,nije ih se puno ni oplodilo-toliko o mojim godinama i njihovoj kvaliteti 
 :Grin:

----------


## bony

hm,zašto mi nece normalno citirat post,što krivo radim,pa nije mi prvi put :?

----------


## luna1

ej Bony, bila si u pravu anestezija je mrak, ali tužne vijesti propale mi ovaj puta stance neće biti transfera koji je trebao biti sutra. U utorak idem dok R. na pregled i na dogovor, nešto mi je spominjao mogućnost postupka iz prirodnog ali ništa konktretno, jer mi koja pobliže koja može pojasniti sve o tome

----------


## taca70

luna1, nisu se oplodile?Koliko ih je bilo i kakav p0rotokol si imala?

----------


## luna1

protokol; sprey naravno, po dva gonala 9 dana znači 18 injekcija,i štoperica naravno, neznam kaj se dogodilo neobjašnjivo, jedna se oplodila i tek sinoć i ona propala a sve druge odmah još sam bila na stolu budila se iz anestezija kad su mi  rekli, nalazi unazad dvije godine vađeni uredni, ja zdrava, nikada ginekoloških problema, (nego muž je problem) i eto kaj se desi, kod mene se nešto čudno uvijek događa tako zadnji put taj hematom na mjehuru pa već sam sama sebi glupa. Tražiti ću doktora da idući ciklus sad čim dobim idem iz prirodnog ali neznam ništa o tome, kaj to točno znači, dali je to bez ikakave stimulacije, nije mi to baš jasno?

----------


## taca70

luna1, stvarno mi je to kod tebe cudno, uglavnom je razlog los "timing" ali to se dr.R  ne moze desiti.Takoder, ne vjerujem ni da su ti js tako lose kvalitete. Prirodni mozes odraditi bez ikakvih lijekova, znaci samo da se prati tvoj ciklus ali vjerujem da ce ti dr preporuciti blagu stimulaciju, barem klomifen. Javi se u utorak s novostima od dr.

----------


## tonili

*luna1*  :Love:  
Žao mi je - to je samo još jedan dokaz da nemožemo na sve utjecati i da postoji taj x faktor koji nas ponekad lupi po glavi.
Svakako se javi s novostima....

----------


## pino

luna1  :Love:  znaci bila si na kratkom protokolu? (smrkanje pocelo u isto vrijeme kad i pikanje, ne u prijasnjem ciklusu?) neke zene mogu biti osjetljive na taj protokol. Ja sam u 2. IVFu bila na tom protokolu i rezultati su bili jako losi (jedva dosla do transfera, skoro mi ga nisu htjeli napravit). Ali da te ohrabrim, nakon toga sam imala sasvim dobru kvalitetu na drugom protokolu (isto samo muski faktor). 
 :Love:  drzi se

----------


## bony

ojoj luna,strašno mi je žao i stvarno je neobicna ta tvoja situacija.Koliko se samo faktora mora poklopit da bi na kraju sve dobro ispalo ,pa to je za poludit.Drži se   :Love:  ,sigurna sam da ce doc. ubrzo naci riješenje za tebe jer ocito je i njemu ovo bilo  :? .Stvarno su sretnice one kojima uspije od prve,dok se ostalima moraju stalno mijenjati i isprobavati različite stimulacije.Sretno u prirodnom.

----------


## luna1

evo me, moram preskočiti ovaj ciklus pa mi idući vade sve hormone ispočetka da se vidi zašto se sve ovo događa, iako su mi nalazi bili dobri, ali kod mene se radi o hiperaktivnosti koja izgleda nije povezana ginekološki.

----------


## Kadauna

> evo me, moram preskočiti ovaj ciklus pa mi idući vade sve hormone ispočetka da se vidi zašto se sve ovo događa, iako su mi nalazi bili dobri, ali kod mene se radi o hiperaktivnosti koja izgleda nije povezana ginekološki.



Hello Luna, već smo se pitale gdje si....... 

Super da ideš vaditi hormone, treba isključiti i tu mogućnosti, iako su ti nalazi od ranije bili ok. No o kakvoj hiperaktivnosti govoriš? Što ti je rekao dr.? Šta je doktor rekao kad biste mogli ići opet u akciju obzirom da si upravo stimulirana?

----------


## luna1

rekao je dok.da je do sada u svom poslu imao dva slučaju da su žene bile hiperaktivne ali od hormona štitnjače koji nisu bili ok. kod mene će vidjet o čemu se radi nisu još sigurni još će jednom ponovit sve nalaze onda se njima vjerovatno daje slična stimulacija neznam točno. Ništa neznam točno. Nešto se događa ali ne ginekološki, čak je anesteziolog rekao da sam se budila pod anestezijom a pod tom dozomm žene spavaju, da mi tijelo reagira hiperaktivno

----------


## luna1

ak mi opet nalazi budu ok, pustiti će me da opet pokušam 2 ili 3 mjesec, ali naravno ne uz onakvu stimulaciju a uz kakvu pokazat će nalazi kad izvadim.

----------


## tonili

Luna1  :Kiss:  
U dobrim si rukama i zaista vjerujem da ćete naći uzrok, a i rješenje problema.

----------


## luna1

cure danas sam počela raditi, jedva izdržavam sjedenje 8 sati, tako me neugodna boli izaziva dolje, a vrijeme mi sporo prolazi tek idući ciklus moram čekati da vadim nalaze ko će dočekati kraj 12 mjeseca, a još ak mi se dogode blagdani 3 dan ciklusa e onda ću morat čekati prvi mjesec...

----------


## luna1

ej Bony, vidjela sam na odbrojavanju, žao mi je. Jesi dobila kakvo objašnjenje zašto se nisu uhvatile? Koliko radiš pauzu do idućeg postupka?

----------


## luna1

VILI ženske gdje ste? Koja se sprema za daljnji postupak jel imam ekipu s kojom će mi brže vrijeme proći do idućeg postupka? Bony nas se riješila, bravo curo

----------


## tonili

Pa ja imam neki plan, al malo čekam dok mi se novčanik privikne na moje paklene planove! U kojoj ste vi sad fazi?

----------


## luna1

danas sam dobila m. ali moram preskočiti ovaj ciklus i idući ići vaditi hormone opet, ali ovaj puta u Vinogradsku, neznam jel se treba naručiti neke vadim bez obzira na ciklus, a neke treći dan menge. Kad kod tebe stvari stoje , jel vi kaj morate vaditi?

----------


## tonili

Ooooo mi ćemo morati prvo prijeć ovu administraciju - ono potpis da se voliš, da ćeš bit majka, da si normalan i tak  :Rolling Eyes:  
Prvo bumo ponovili spermio - MM pije tribestan pa se nadamo lijepom iznenađenju.
Ja ću ponovit briseve i TSH (jer mi je nekak klimavi - snižavala sam ga tableticama) i tak...
Zapravo moram s docom smislit neki plan....

----------


## Emma Maria

*Luna 1, Tonili* - uletila sam  da vas pozdravim i pridružim se ( kao Vili ženska kako reče Luna1   :Laughing:   ). Slijedeći tjedan sam tamo na inseminaciji ... Može riječ-dvije o ovim papirčekima da si normalan i
pravno osviješten ? Objasnit će mi dr. R u ponedjeljak, ali fakat me zanima ( tko će me, gdje i za koje nofce  "savjetovati"  :Evil or Very Mad:   )...... Spominje se u prethodnim postovima da psihologa imaju riješeno, pravnika nemaju ? Jel još uvijek tako?

Vibrice Vili-ce !

----------


## tonili

Bok Emma Maria!  :Bye:  
Što se tiče potvrda - nadam s da će Luna reć svoje - ja sam još odradila po starom.
Svakak se javi i kaj ti je doc rekao - i mene sad zanima kaj se na kraju od te papirologije mora zbavljat  :/ 
Dobro došla u ekipu!  :Love:

----------


## bony

pravnika nemaju.Psihijatrica je u deželičevoj,naručiš se,platiš 200kn za glupu potvrdu.Ti i M sjedite kod nje kao u filmu i ona vas ispituje u vezi potpomognute,kako ste reagirali kad ste saznali,ako imate problema kako ih riješavate ,hrpa privatnih pitanja, pa onda ona pita da li ti nju imaš što za pitati..... meni su to totalne gluposti ali jedino mi se svidio dio gdje MM-u objašnjava kako hormoni mogu utjecati na mene,da mogu biti u depri,živčana itd...tako da ako meni do sad nije vjerovao,sad sigurno vjeruje.I da rekla mu je da ako primjeti da sam pala u depresiju da neka me slobodno dopelja njoj   :Laughing:   :Grin: 
mislim, možda nekom dobro dođe ovakav razgovor,nisam ja protiv ako čovjek ima potrebu da poprica sa strucnom osobom,ali meni stvarno nije bio potreban psihic,barem za sad.

----------


## tonili

I za to 200 kn?!!! Ma za poludit!  :Mad:

----------


## Emma Maria

Krasno, 200kn za komad papira i razgovor koji mi ne treba...
Imam sina iz MPO, pa ako tad, prije dvije godine nisam "skrenula".....
A kako ste riješile pravnika ?
Moja svekrva je dipl. iur - sada u penziji... Može mi ona nešto nažvrljati i što to točno?
Hvala cure   :Love:   !

----------


## luna1

ja sam isto stari pacijent pa mi je trebao jedino vjenčani list, kopije osobne, i tamo sam neke izjave potpisala, nažalost neznam ništa o ovim novim papirima. Dok. R. je mrak sve će objasniti vidjet ćeš. Tonili i mm je na tribestanima, pio ih je tri mjeseca pa je imao pauzu mjesec dana sada opet je počeo, i spermiogram mu je malo bolje pomak je bio, al je kod mene bio peh zadnji puta. Taj tribestan nije loš iako ja mužu uz njega dajem dnevno čašu iso sporta jer ima ostale vitamine , jadnik pije kaj god mu dam.

----------


## tonili

Ma mi se nadamo bar i malom poboljšanju uz tribestan jer mu je spermiogram prošli put bio najgori do tada.  :Sad:  
Luna1 znači nisi morala obavljat pravnika i psiholaga sad kad si bila?
Iako je već bio novi zakon na snazi?

----------


## mmaslacak

Tonili mislim da ne trebaš, koliko sam vidjela na obavijesti u Vinogradskoj P&P savjetovanje se odnosi samo na parove koji kreću prvi put u postupak.

----------


## Emma Maria

Nažalost, u Vili-ju trebaju potvrde ( danas potvrđena informacija ). Ne traže to oni iz hira, nego su im kazne drakonske ako bi ih se "ulovilo" da to ne traže od pacijentica.
Nama je ovo prvi postupak za drugo dijete, ali četvrti AIH ukupno, pa mislim da se možemo smatrati "starim" pacijentima, ali u Vili-ju ne riskiraju. Obzirom na sve - razumljivo.

----------


## mmaslacak

Bezveze, zakon je zakon, zašto mora biti razlika? Ne razumijem.....

----------


## tonili

Mislim da se ovdje možda misli o starim pacijentima te klinike - ili se varam?
Jer, iako sui možda bio negdje kod njih si ipak novi? :/ 
A možda im je Milinović poslao i neke nove pravilnike  :Mad:  
Ne bih se čudila da jaše po svima koji nisu - zna se!

----------


## luna1

nisu me stvarno tražili nikakve dodatne papire jer sam prvi postpak bila još po starom zakonu, al ak se nešto mjenjalo sada će me sigurno tražiti, nisu ni oni bili sigurni kad sam krenula u 10 mjesecu, možda su i napravili propust, stvarno neznam a ak budu tražili napraviti ću kaj ću ak mi je to jedina šansa za postupak, tako da se ja nisam ni zanimala gdje se kaj vadi i koliko košta jer mi nije ni trebalo. Trenutno se zanimam s hormonima, zvala sam jutros Vinogradsku oni navodno nemaju te neke tekućine pa mi savjetuju Petrovu, sva sreća kaj mi nema danas šefa pa pokušavam konačno naći bolnicu gdje ću to izvaditi, jel koja zna dali se ti nalazi dugo čekaju? Zadnji puta sam to vadila u Klc i nisam za dva dana su bili gotovi. Ak dobim idući m. oko Božića propade mi cijeli mjesec jer treći dan moram vaditi druge hormone a ako je neradan onda čekam prvi mjesec...

----------


## Emma Maria

*Luna1* - kako mi je dr objasnio - sve sad traže potvrde sa savjetovanja, pa te to najvjerojatnije još čeka. Nova znanja o MPO stečena "savjetovanjem" nas koštaju 450kn (250kn pravniku i 200kn psihologu ). 
Blago nama, sad smo ful upućeni u materiju.

----------


## luna1

ma manje papira treba kad dižeš kredit, ak budem trebala psihijatru zbog kak vi kažete debilnih pitanja trebat će njemu poslije psihijatar kad ja odem od njega, koje gluposti. Kod nas žene rađaju svaku godinu dana, imaju po 5-6-7 djece, piju i ona i muž, djeca non stop na cesti, zapale stan, i za njih nema socijalne službe, ni psihijatra jer su oni podobni roditelji koji zapiju dječji nadoplatak i socijalnu pomoć, fuj nemam riječi. A za nas treba regenski snimak da se vidi jesmo li podobni roditelji, užas. Ali sva sreća nemogu oni toliko zakomplicirati stvari koliko ja mogu biti uporna jer ja sam si zacrtala da ću biti mama i nemože me omest ni Milinović ni njegove ulizice. 
Izgleda da hormone moram ipak u Petrovu ići vaditi, a ne u Vinogradsku jel koja to tako vadila? Mislim da je to tamo gdje se vadi i spermiogram ak se ne varam?

----------


## Emma Maria

I ja sam hormone vadila u Petrovoj, ali ima tome malo više od 2 god., pa nisam baš friška. Sjećam se da se TSH tamo nije mogao izvaditi ( trebalo je negdje drugdje ići ) i da sam njega platila privatno. Na istom mjestu su se radili i spermiogrami ( uvjeti su bili hm.. zanimljivi ).
Nadam se da će ti netko javiti friškije informacije !

----------


## luna1

Jutros uspjela riješiti; ujutro idem u Vinogradsku izvaditi: LAC, CL ANTITIJELA, VITAMIN B12, FOLATE U SERUMU, zbrisala sam s posla po uputnicu, jel kojoj poznato ovo kaj vadim? Osatlo idući mjesec u Petrovoj, jedino homocistein privatno ali to ću drugi tjedan. Vili ženske jel koja to morala vaditi i imate li iskustva s tim, koliko se čeka i kakvi su to nalazi ja sam nešto tražila po netu....

----------


## Ginger

Emma M.  :D za novi nalaz tm-a!!!!
i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba za veliku betu!

----------


## luna1

Vili ženske, Sretan Božić, žao mi je kaj vas nema........

----------


## bony

drage curke,ako nekome treba poklanjam ovitrelle injekciju,rok 2mj.10,ostala mi od postupka jer sam kupila 2 a trebala samo 1,eno stoji cijelo vrijeme u frižideru i ja zaboravila na nju  :Embarassed:  .možda nekom donese sreću.javite se na pp.

----------


## bony

poklonjeno

----------


## simbi73

molim vas malo više informacija sa poliklinike škvorc

----------


## Ginger

ja sam sutra u Viliu na dogovoru, malo me strah  :/ 

imam pitanjce za cure koje su tamo već bile
rade li oni subotom i nedjeljom punkcije i transfere
po mojim izračunima punkcija bi mi trebala biti u nedjelju pa sam malo zabrinuta...
htjela bih naravno i anesteziologa, a ne znam rade li vikendom
znam da će mi on sutra sve reći, al me čisto zanima ima li netko iskustva za vikende...

----------


## taca70

Ginger, ja sam kod njih imala transfer u subotu a za nedelju ti ne znam reci.

----------


## Bab

Ja sam bila prošli mjesec kod njih u postupku i bila sam na vagi za punkciju... reko mi je dr. R da ako će trebati u nedjelju da nema problema tak da niš ne brineš. Ja sam na kraju ipak bila u ponedjeljak ali nisu radili nikakvu famu oko nedjelje. ja sam odmah na početku rekla da bi uzela anesteziju i nisu ništa komentirali da anesteziolog ne može u nedjelju.
Tako da odi bez straha sutra tamo. Svi su tolko dobri i dragi da mi je baš bio gušt taj period dolazit tamo...uopće nemaš osjećaj da si kod doktora   :Wink:

----------


## bony

koliko ja znam rade i nedjeljom,možda zbog ansteziologa ako ne može pomaknu, ali ne brini zbog tog,u pravim si rukama  :Wink:

----------


## ivica_k

samo bih pozdravila Bab, drago mi je što si opet među nama i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da slijedeći put bude bingo, a biokemijska je dobar znak da ste blizu cilja  :Saint:   :Love:  

ginger, nemaš brige za ansteziologa nedjeljom, obzirom da taj posao radi "na crno" vjerujem da mu se za tu tarifu isplati doći i neradnim radnom...valjda sam ovo smjela napisati  :Embarassed:  

Vilijevke,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za uspješne postupke!  :Love:

----------


## Bab

> samo bih pozdravila Bab, drago mi je što si opet među nama i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da slijedeći put bude bingo, a biokemijska je dobar znak da ste blizu cilja   
> 
> ginger, nemaš brige za ansteziologa nedjeljom, obzirom da taj posao radi "na crno" vjerujem da mu se za tu tarifu isplati doći i neradnim radnom...valjda sam ovo smjela napisati  
> 
> Vilijevke,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za uspješne postupke!



*ivica_k* hvala Ti na lijepim riječima...i dr. R mi je to rekao za biokemijsku ali me to sve baš nekak pogodilo...lakše sam podnjela ona 2 postupka bez ET-a nego ovo...

želim Vam sretan put sutra i da se vratite sa barem 2 mala podstanara  :Saint:   :Saint:  

Svim Vili curama želim puno uspjeha u postupcima i da sve za koji mjjesec ponosno šećemo svoje buše i iščekujemo slatke bebice

 :Kiss:   svima

----------


## luna1

ej, ja se isto kod dok R. spremam za postupak treći puta nije mi baš svejedno, nadam se da će kod tebe biti sve ok. U petak idem na dogovor.

----------


## luna1

Zaboravila sam reći da je super kaj su se Vili ženske počele javljat imam više volje za ulaziti u treću runde borbe

----------


## luna1

Zaboravila sam reći da je super kaj su se Vili ženske počele javljat imam više volje za ulaziti u treću runde borbe

----------


## luna1

Zaboravila sam reći da je super kaj su se Vili ženske počele javljat imam više volje za ulaziti u treću runde borbe

----------


## Bab

*luna1* kad ti planiraš novi postupak???

Meni je dr. R rekao da bi trebala napravit 3-4 mjeseca pauze...to mi pada negdje u 3 ili 4 mjesecu i već sam nestrpljiva.
Nego da vas pitam, vi koji ste bili barem 2 postupka u Viliju - da li ste koristile iste lijekove ili vam je dr. mijenjao stimulaciju?
Ja si sve nekak mislim počet polako skupljat gonale al ne znam dal ću opet bit na njima?!?! :/ 

pusa svima i želim nam što više Vili bebica  :Saint:

----------


## Ginger

hej cure, hvala vam puno   :Love:  
eto ja jučer bila na dogovru  i dobila protokol  :D 
za 12 dana krećem sa supresijom pa od 2 dc lagana stimulacija gonalima
dogovor je da idemo na 5 dan i blastice (moja želja)
nema frke za subotu i nedjelju, kaže dr. da se oni okupe kad god treba
baš mi je bio ugodan i nekako imam povjerenje
al tete na pultu u ilici su... ma samo ću   :Nope:  
srećom, dr. je ostavio jako dobar dojam, jer da je bio ko one, pobjegla bih glavom bez obzira   :Rolling Eyes:  

ps-nemojte baš sve pisati ovdje, imamo i pp

----------


## Vali

Haha, tete na pultu....   :Grin:  
Srećom, sve mlade sestre su super!

----------


## tonili

Ma žene su mrakača! Ja volim taj biči aproach!   :Wink:

----------


## vinalina

Cure, jel mi možete reći koliko košta prirodni postupak u poliklinici Škvorc?

----------


## Ginger

vinalina ne znam ti za škvorc

vili i tete na pultu - meni nisu biči, nego neprofesionalne
ja se sa biči mogu nositi, jer kad ja popi... i postanem biči, jao svimadrugima
prošli put su me prekrižili sa spiska, kao otkazala sam  :? 
ovaj put me nije mogla naći na popisu, pa je poslije našla
onda su došle 2 cure i 2 para, i svima, ali svima su krivo rekle za termin
bila sam blago šokirana
sva sreća pa sa ivf-om nemaju ništa, jer da takvi rade na tome, ne bi bila sigurna da ne bi pobrkali epruvetice  :/

----------


## taca70

Moram priznati da se i meni cinilo da iza pulta vlada druga atmosfera nego kod dr.
Ginger, kakva je sada situacija sa pravnim i psiholoskim savjetovanjem u Viliju?

----------


## tonili

Taca svi moraju sve. I dtari njihovi pacijenti, i novi. Imaju ti oni organiziranu psihijatricu koja dolazi k njima, a pravnik je dolje niže u ulici.

----------


## Ginger

tonili je u pravu
svi moraju sve

----------


## Bab

Cure, jel znate da li se za svaki postupak kod njih trebaju ponavljati ta savjetovanja ili je dosta samo jednom???

thx  :Love:

----------


## tonili

Jesi li ih prošli put kod njih radila? Ako nisi - morat ćeš, iako si već bila tam u postupku.

----------


## Bab

Jesam...odradila sam ta savjetovanja u 12 mjesecu prošle godine; zato me i zanima dal ću ih morat ponavljat ili je to to dokle god sam njihov pacijent?!?!?!

thx  :Kiss:

----------


## tonili

E za tu varijantu ti fakat neznam. S obzirom da je to u zakonu vrlo sklisko napisano - svi se pitamo isto. Najbolje da nazoveš i pitaš.  :Wink:

----------


## Bab

ma planiram ih sljedeći tjedan nazvat da vidim šta i kako dalje pa ću ih pitat...iskreno se nadam da mi to neće trebat jer nit ikakve koristi od toga, a znam i pametnije potrošit tih 500-600 kuna   :Evil or Very Mad:  

hvala i javim   :Kiss:   kaj sam saznala

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ne znam zašto se ne otvori nova tema posvećena privatnim poliklinikama u HR, ovako je malo teže skontati da se pod Iskustvima u poliklinici Škvorc nalaze i Vilijevci?

A što se tiče onih baba na pultu u Viliju toliko su me izbacile iz takta zadnji put...naručila sam se 2 tjedna unaprijed za konzultacije kod dr. R. i spermiogram za mm i mi uredno došli tamo s Krka na vrijeme i kaže jedna od njih da nemoguće da smo se naručili za dr.R. jer je on radio ujutro  :Evil or Very Mad:  , spermiogram je bio zapisan ali mi nitko nije rekao da je na drugoj adresi...ovo mi je bilo krajnje neozbiljno sad ću opet morati u ZG na konzultacije jer se ipak moram s dr. vidjeti osobno da se dogovorimo za stimulaciju a novi termin sam dobila tek 4.2. Sad se bojim da to ne bude prekasno pošto sam u 2. mj mislila na stimulirani a prije ću morati piti nešto da snizim hormone koji su mi previsoki

----------


## taca70

Mali Mimi, pa ja bih iz Zg posizila a ne jos da putujem da mi to kazu. Koliko ja znam, dr. radi pon i ut ujutro (8-14) a ostale dane popodne (14-18).

----------


## Vali

Već sam čula za curu kojoj se to dogodilo, isto nije iz Zagreba. Došla je popodne kak je bila naručena, a tete su rekle da je dr radio ujutro. Srećom, to popodne je bio u Deželićevoj jer je obavljao postupke pa su joj rekle da ode tamo. Strašno.

----------


## mare41

I ja sam zbog pulta profulala konzultacije kod dr R, čekala sam na krivoj adresi, a mali mimi-moj ti je savjet da zoveš i tražiš njega na tel i to mu kažeš, i da ti je hitno, i ja sam tetkama jednom cvilila da mi je hitno (zbog histero), jer da nije ne bi ih ni zvala ni trebala, omekšale su kad sam spomenula riječ neplodnost pa su me ubacile, a zaista je prijedlog moderatoricama da se razdvoji tema na privatne klinike u hr, postojala je, al se zatvorila.

----------


## Ginger

ja sam već prije predložila da se ova tema preimenuje u POTPOMOGNTA U PRIVATNIM KLINIKAMA RH
možda bi trebli napisati pp moderatoricama, ne stignu one baš sve pregledati

Mali Mini  :shock: s krka pa ništa?
ja bih nekog udavila
mislim, nisam ni ja iz zg, al ipak mi treba manje nego tebi
svejedno bih izludila
najbolje ti je nazvati dr. na mob

potvrde - mislim da vrijede i za drugi postupak
ne znam jesam dobro shvatila, nemojte me držati za riječ, nisam 100% sigurna

----------


## Vali

Ja sam možda nešto propustila, ali ne kužim zašto je nestala tema POTPOMOGNUTA U PRIVATNIM KLINIKAMA. Isto tako nije mi jasno zašto je ova tema ostala kad se kao ne smije nikoga reklamirati, a u naslovu piše ŠKVORC. I treće što mi nije jasno, kako je došlo do toga da se na ovoj temi piše o Viliju. Možda ja nisam nešto dobro pokopčala pa me prosvijetlite, pliz!  :?

----------


## mare41

POTPOMOGNUTA U PRIVATNIM KLINIKAMA je zaključana, a pošto se opet aktiviralo treba tražiti da se opet aktivira, a ova sa konkretnim imenom klinike zaključa.

----------


## Ginger

evo, napisala sam pp našim moderatoricama ako nam  mogu preimenovati temu u "potpomognuta u privatnim klinikama rh"
naslov ove teme nije ni po pravilima, a nije se ni lako snaći
a i svi ostali imaju di pisati, a mi se tu švercamo

----------


## Bab

Hej Vilijevke   :Wink:  
nadam se i ja da će nam moderatorice ispunit naše želje i molbe pa da i mi dobijemo svoju stranicu...

ja sam se naručila za petak...idem do dr. R na konzultacije da vidim kakav će nam biti idući postupak i dal ćemo šta mijenjat...
moram priznat da sam bila ugodno iznenađena sa tetom na pultu jer je bila jako ljubazna i ugurala me iako je rekla da im je sve ful puno i da tek od 01.02. imaju slobodnih termina.
I da, ako je nekome bitna informacija, rekla je da je idući tjedan dr. R na godišnjem...pa čisto da znate.
Pitala bum u petak za ova P&P savjetovanja - dal ih treba ponavljat pa Vam javim da znate...
do tada   :Kiss:   i   :Love:

----------


## molu

Haj *Bab*, samo da te pozdravim. drago mi je da ste ponovno krenuli. Zalim ti svu srecu!  :Heart:

----------


## Emma Maria

Samo ću brzinski mahnuti Vilijamovkama   ,
iskoristiti prigodu da svima pošaljem ~~~~~ za njihove postupke ( posebno Gingerici  :Kiss:   )  i obzirom da sam bila tamo na AIH u 11/09 i
sada prije par dana - nisam trebala ponovo donositi nikakvu dokumentaciju. Dovoljno je bilo napomenuti kad je bio postupak za koji imaju svu potrebnu dokumentaciju da nađu u evidenciji i to je to.

----------


## Bab

*Emma Maria*, baš ti hvala za info o dokumentaciji...
Tak sam si i ja mislila ali sam bila nestrpljiva i htjela odmah znat  :Razz:  
~~~~~~~~~ za veliku ß i da se brzo preseliš visoko na Marti-nu listu   :Saint:  

*Molu*, poslala sam ti pp da ovdje ne offtopičarim  :Wink:  

pusa svima, curke

----------


## Ginger

eto, *EM* je odgovorila za potvrde
ja sam baš u procesu rješavanja svojih
malo mi nezgodno za sve to opet ići u zg, a pokušavam proći bez plaćanja

*Emmice*  :Kiss:  i razveseli nas uskoro

----------


## luna1

Bab, ja se sprema na treći postupak, u petak idem na dogovor i vidjet kad mogu na stol. Zadnji puta sam bila u 11 mjesecu, morala sam vaditi opet hormone štitnjače u Vinogradskoj, nešto privatno u Ilici, pa hormone neke vezane uz ovulaciju u Petrovoj i opet su mi svi nalazi dobri već dvije godine otkad idemo po doktorima. Sad ću vidjet kaj će reći, i na kakvu stimulaciju idem. Nisam znala da se sprema na godišnji, to onda znači da ništa od postupaka dok se ne vrati? Jel ko kaj zna

----------


## Bab

luna1, kad si u petak tamo??
Ja sam u 17:45- možda se uspijemo i vidjet  :Wink:  
ja idem k njemu da mi kaže jel moram ponovit šta od nalaza i koje tak da to sve na vrijeme stignem odraditi i kad mi kaže da možemo u postupak da samo uletim  :Grin:  
Mi smo bili u 12/2009 na ICSI-u i reko mi je jedno 3-4 mjeseca pauze...pa ćemo vidjet.

Meni je teta na pultu jučer rekla da ga nema samo idući tjedan i da od 01.02. normalno radi...nadam se da ti se to uklapa u tvoje planove

sretno sa dogovorom  :Kiss:

----------


## luna1

ej, u 14 h sam tamo jer se vraćam na posao, idem isto ko i ti da vidim kaj će reći kad sam opet na stolu, ali ak nas pusti idući mjesec jednu i drugu onda bi zajedno trebale biti otprilike isti period, baš super neznam nikoga ko ide k njemu, ja se nadam da on neće biti dugo na godišnjem pa da je taj drugi mjesec moja treća šansa.

----------


## Bab

luna, imaš pp  :Kiss:

----------


## Ginger

evo, ja sam htjela pohvaliti Vili ekipu  :Heart: 
zadovoljna sam i profesionalnošću i pristupom ekipe koja sudjeluje u MPO
još da im zakon dopusti da primjene sva svoja znanja...

pošto moj stimulirani ICSI očito nije uspio, zanima me je li netko išao kod njih u prirodnjake
vidim Bab da ti je dr. rekao 3-4 mj pauze, meni se to čini nekako premali razmak između stimuliranih, al ne znam
i još k tome, kad sam prvi put ostala trudna, bilo je to odmah nakon neuspjelog stimulirang
dakle, prirodnjak u ciklusu odmah nakon stimuliranog
nekako si mislim, prije su mi bili vratili 3 mrvice i ništa, ovaj put dvije prekrasne blastice i ništa
možda moje tijelo jednostavno nije spremno prihvatiti zametak u stimuliranom... ne znam, razmišljam na glas...

----------


## Bab

hej draga...
jako mi je žao ako postupak ipak završi sa nulom, ali ajmo ostavit još ono malo nade...ha???
Jel još brljaviš :Mad: 

da, meni je reko da mi je 3-4 mjeseca dosta napravit pauzu...sad jel to zato jel količina gonala nije bila jako velika(18 kom) ili on misli da je taj period općenito dovoljan-ne znam. Što se prirodnjaka tiče, nisam se baš puno o tome raspitivala...znam da ne radi sa klomifenom i da je cijena čistog prirodnjaka( sa 1 JS) oko 4500 kn. I reko mi je da između stimuliranih mogu odmah radit te prirodnjake. Međutim, to mi je sve skupa jako puno love pa smo odustali od te varijante.

gle, ak vam lova nije problem, možete probati jedan prirodnjak da vidiš kak bu to išlo...
Nije da sam ti baš nešto pametno rekla... :Embarassed: 

u svakom slučaju SRETNO !!! :Love:

----------


## agoricanec

može malo više detalja o tome kako je u poliklinici vili, razmišljamo o odlasku tamo

----------


## agoricanec

ima nekoliko pitanja koje me zbunjuju?
1. pravnik
2. psihič 
može malo detaljnije obrazloženje kako to rade u poliklinici vili

----------


## Bab

Draga agoricanec, evo ja ću ukratko...
Ekipa je PREDIVNA...ja sam oduševljena sa doktorom, biologom...ma sa svima.
Malo tete na šalteru u Ilici znaju bit smotane, ali s njima i tak imaš najmanje posla. Kad jedno uđeš u postupak onda su puno ljubaznije i izlaze u susret sam tak :Grin: 

Dr. R. je jako pristupačan čovjek, čini mi se jako realan, traži najbolje riješenje u tom trenutku za tebe i ja zbilja u njega i njegovu ekipu imam puno povjerenja. U bilo koje doba ga možeš dobit ili na mob ili na mail i uvijek strpljivo odgovori na sva pitanja. Mene je tješio nakon biokemijske preko sms-a...baš je bio dragi.

Tako da samo hrabro naprijed, u odličnim ste rukama.

Što se tiče cijena, stimulirani je 7800, anestezija 700 + ljekovi koje sama kupuješ.
Plaća se nakon transfera koji je u Deželićevoj. I da, primaju samo keš :Rolling Eyes: 
Imaju organizirano i svog psihologa i pravnika tak da se i taj dio može bez problema riješit( cca 500 kn obadvoje).

Ti pitaj šta se još sjetiš...ovo je sad ovak na brrzinu kaj sam se sjetila da bi ti bilo bitno.
Možeš i na pp ak ti je tak lakše.

pusa svim Vili curama i ja jedva čekam 13.03. da počnem sa suprefactom.

----------


## Bab

Naručiš se u Ilici, oni ti daju termin ..mi smo samo psihologa kod njih obavili...ide se u Deželićevu, žena popriča s vama 15-ak minuta i dobiješ potvrdu i to je to. Žena je skroz ugodna bila i nije imala nikakva glupasta pitanja niti je bila napadna.
Za njihovog pravnika ne znam, ali on je isto u Deželićevoj, par brojeva niže od njih tak da ni s tim ne bi trebala imat problema. Mi smo bili kod jednog javnog bilježnika u gradu i na kraju smo mi čovjeku objašnjavali šta je na stvari, šta nam treba i zašto i on se na kraju čudom čudio da šta će nama uopće ta potvrda od njega...i to nas je zadovoljstvo koštalo 285,00 kuna...grrrr...

----------


## ina33

> evo, ja sam htjela pohvaliti Vili ekipu 
> zadovoljna sam i profesionalnošću i pristupom ekipe koja sudjeluje u MPO
> još da im zakon dopusti da primjene sva svoja znanja...


x!

----------


## Ginger

Bab  :Kiss: 
išla bih ja sad odmah u prirodnjak, jer sam prošli put tak ostala trudna, al mi nema mm-a u to vrijeme
vjerojatno ćemo probati s prirodnjacima dok čekamo stimulirani...
a financije... vidjet ćemo...
isto sam primila 18. gonala
mislila sam čekati 6 mjeseci, tj. ciklusa, al to ispada sredinom ljeta pa do 9. mjeseca ništa
probat ću nagovoriti muža da idemo sredinom 6.mjeseca (to će mi biti 5.ciklus nakon ovulacije) u stimulirani
ako u međuvremenu ne upali koji prirodnjak...
ma, sad sam u planiranu, to me drži...

----------


## maca2

Bok cure!Pročitala sam par postova iznad da je cijena stimuliranog u Viliju  7800kn - jel' to vrijedi i za ICSI?
Naravno lijekove i anesteziju plaćam dodatno ali ovo mi se čini prilično povoljno.
Hvala na svim informacijama!

----------


## Bab

maca2, ovo ti je cijena za ICSI. Mi smo tolko platili u 12 mjesecu i kolko su mi cure rekle-nije se ništa mjenjalo.

sretno...

----------


## necija mama

tesla imaš pp

----------


## Palcicazg

Molila bi jos jedamputa da pišete iskustva iz poliklinike Škvorc. 
Mene spriječila operacija koju sam morala obaviti prije samog postupka, pa sad idem u postupak

dr. Škvorc mi je jedini vidio septum maternice, za razliku od dr sa VV 

moram čekati 2 ciklusa da bi mogla u postupak

očito nema baš iskustva žena iz poliklinike Škvorc, pa se nadam da ću vas izvještavati o mojim postupcima
i možda nekome pomoći 

eto opet bi ciljano pokrenula ovu temu

nadam se da ću vas pozitivno izvještavati

----------


## necija mama

:Bye: Pacicazg, mislim da cure koje su kod Škvorca baš i nisu na forumu, što ne znači da ih nema.
Ja sam prvi put bila kod njega na konzultacijama 2006 dok još nisu radili IVF i isto kao i ti nakon VV se vratila k njemu.
Odradila sam 3 AIH-a kod njega i imam samo riječi hvale za cijelu ekipu.
Čekam M pa yasmin jedan mjesec, pa na polustimulirani IVF...

----------

